# White dots on prints (pinholes),Black is brown, Random black splashes on prints



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello!
I'm new to sublimation printing and I discovered Hell (I guess).. My printer is Epson XP-312 with CISS Chinese inks (sadly ..). I hope this thread is useful for people like me that encounter such problems (for some I found a solution).

1. My first prints were on regular lines (calibrated head, did nozle check .. still remained .. but after a few times I printed the color I had problems with problem was SOLVED.

2. Some of my Prints (on paper) were having those white or light colored spots on the print (I think that was because of WET or not enough dry paper but I will be happy If you give an opinion). /PARTLY SOLVED because i rarely have such problem). - Also think that heavier pressure when pressing helped

Picture: View image: img204

3. Also because of the wet paper (I think I had some blueish dots on some prints) - I will be happy if you give an opinion here too. (Now using hairdryer on paper before printing) - I wonder if it is because I use matte paper and actually the first layer is ok but when adding another color on top of it (I saw that the printer prints that way) sometimes It can't hold on and appear dots - maybe I'm mistaken don't know.

4. Biggest problem now - pinholes .. When I print at Epson Matte paper (colors are great - black is black, not brown like if I print on Plain paper settings). I saw that if On matte settings it puts something like a layer under the color - probably that's what makes the black really black (not sure). But after this I think ink can't dry and the pinwheels that expel the paper leave little white dots on the print ..
Even if I use plain paper sometimes I get those dots also.
I use hairdryer on the paper every time for couple of seconds to make sure paper is not wet (to make sure it is dry) and I also tried using it while printing but It heats up too much my printer).
Can I somehow remove those pinwheels (is it okey if I do?). Also is there another solution?

5. Black appears brown (on prints itself - and after sublimating also). Biggest problem is it appears like that on the printed paper also. When I put it on Epson Matte paper settings there is no such problem. I tried copying the exact settings (like photo ench, high speed, etc) on the plain paper option but it didn't work. Please, do enlighten me - probably I'm not doing something (I head of powerdrivers but I have no idea if there is such for my printer). Matter paper works great - nice colors , but then - those white dots (pinholes) from pinwheel appear .. Sometimes inks spits on paper also

PICTURE : View image: img211

I'm Using: 
1. Epson Matte paper, Photo, Photo enchance /On color management), High speed - Great black but pinholes appear and Ink dries slow (probably because of 2 layers ink spray)
2. Plain paper, Photo, High speed (Epson color management - Epson vivid);'even if I try photo enchance black still appears brown on plain paper

Using Photoshop. Also I cut my paper from big paper sublimation paper roll to a4 ones - It is a little curled because it is from a roll but after I go with the hair dryer it ias almost flat (don't know if it matters).

I will be really thankful for some help. Sorry for my English. Best Wishes!


----------



## xaviepol (Nov 11, 2014)

hello

i have same problem of line of white dots because of pinwheels...
any idea ?


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep, It's the pin wheels. The paper is not drying fast enough so, the pin wheels that keep the paper aligned pop little dots from the wet ink. This shows alot specially when you are printing pure blacks or heavy printed areas on high quality. I took apart the pin wheel assembly and removed all the wheels and that did not work so well. It was worse so, don't try it! There are sensitive micro small springs with the metal wheels very hard to reassemble,,,, you will mess up your printer. After that didn't work, I listened to my 5 year old and stuck a fan in the printer.. lol It helped alot but, did not solve the problem. Thought about sticking a heat blower in the printer but, that might not be the best idea. 

Iv'e tried 3 different papers so far and they all do the same to an extent. Some more, some less.. 

So, for all you experts out there, Is there a paper out there that you can recommend that dries very fast so that this doesn't happen? 
Also wanted to ask if the ink quality / Manufacturer may also be a factor. 

Thanks guys...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Maybe not the paper but laying down to much ink. What paper and quality selection are you using in your printer settings ?


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Tested on a roll of heavy sub paper I had on a side that I purchased by mistake a few month ago. It eliminates this problem 99%. The pin holes will not show on the image BUT, may display some dots on the paper right the print so, you need to cut out the image before pressing. I believe the paper was meant for textile printing "H140". Not easy to find this thick so, if anybody is interested let me know and I will give you a link where you can get it.


----------

